# Arthritis- What do you do to prevent it?



## oneman (Feb 11, 2013)

I've recently had a serious injury to my wrist, which I have been told will make it inevitable that I will end up with osteoarthritis in my wrist. The plan is to have an operation to fix this injury should I start to become symptomatic.

I've noticed that my wrist aches on occasion after training and is particularly painful at the top of the movement doing bench press.

However, my question is, Is there anything I can take to slow the progression of arthritis? I've been reading things about glucosamine and chondroitin but I don't know if this is a load of rubbish. Also are drugs like deca actually protective or is this a myth?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd look into peptides or HGH maybe?

My mum has arthritis in her hands, mine are getting stiffer, particularly after training, it's probably hereditary.


----------



## oneman (Feb 11, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I'd look into peptides or HGH maybe?
> 
> My mum has arthritis in her hands, mine are getting stiffer, particularly after training, it's probably hereditary.


Yeah i've had a look at TB500 but looks like it only reduces inflammation

I've not looked in to GH at all. Would it be a low dose kinda thing 2iu per day or something?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

oneman said:


> Yeah i've had a look at TB500 but looks like it only reduces inflammation
> 
> I've not looked in to GH at all. Would it be a low dose kinda thing 2iu per day or something?


Best to have a word with @Pscarb as he's the guru on these things.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well a low dose of peptides (GHRP/GHRH) may help, the issue with GH is that if it is not pharma it could contain other fillers than GH and this could cause you more issues, at least with peptides you know it is genuine GH in all its glory as it is yours.

another option to add to this or use on its own is Cissus, this is far better than Glucosimine (SP) i have used it with great affect on joints, Deca is not a myth this will certainly help with dry joints and you would essentially only need 100-150mg per week...

although in saying all of this i do not think any of it will prevent the issue but may make it more bearable.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Natural stuff, stinging nettle, and cherry's apparently help against arthritis.....


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

my old man id have great results with stinging nettle tea! ive also read about adiquan being very effective .. though that a vet drug many seem to use it with good results, worth reading into


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

my dad has just been told he has osteoarthritis in both hips and lower back.. they have said it will only get worse as time goes on.. the only way of getting rid is to have hip replacements but he is reluctant to do that, currently he is on strong pain killers, but the are having little effect..next inline are injections. I may tell him about stinging nettle tea though if this can help


----------



## oneman (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks @Pscarb. I will have a look in to peptides. I understand that nothing will prevent this happening as its a mechanical fault that is causing it, however, I would like to slow the progression/ help the healing process.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

I have osteoarthritis in my knees, and something developing in hips due to FYI. Two years ago I used glucosamine, it helped my knees. Now I have been using peptides for more than a year, ghrp2 and ipamorelin. I had MRIs of knees, hips and spine just recently. Cartilage in knees improved, no trace of previous defects that went directly to the bone, hips ok no more talking about surgery for FYI, back spine also better than 10 years ago.

However I would be reluctant to use peptides for longer time, like lifetime, read some studies on effect of GH on rats life. But for me it is ok to use them now, for a time being, to heal and improve my life. Better than having few surgeries.

In severe case I would look at Orthokine, this is procedure using stem cells that is supposed to stop inflammatory process in joints, quite expensive but this - price - may not matter from long term point of view.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ghoosst said:


> I have osteoarthritis in my knees, and something developing in hips due to FYI. Two years ago I used glucosamine, it helped my knees. Now I have been using peptides for more than a year, ghrp2 and ipamorelin. I had MRIs of knees, hips and spine just recently. Cartilage in knees improved, no trace of previous defects that went directly to the bone, hips ok no more talking about surgery for FYI, back spine also better than 10 years ago.
> 
> However I would be reluctant to use peptides for longer time, like lifetime, read some studies on effect of GH on rats life. But for me it is ok to use them now, for a time being, to heal and improve my life. Better than having few surgeries.
> 
> In severe case I would look at Orthokine, this is procedure using stem cells that is supposed to stop inflammatory process in joints, quite expensive but this - price - may not matter from long term point of view.


what was/is your schedule/dosage for the peptides ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ghoosst said:


> I have osteoarthritis in my knees, and something developing in hips due to FYI. Two years ago I used glucosamine, it helped my knees. Now I have been using peptides for more than a year, ghrp2 and ipamorelin. I had MRIs of knees, hips and spine just recently. Cartilage in knees improved, no trace of previous defects that went directly to the bone, hips ok no more talking about surgery for FYI, back spine also better than 10 years ago.
> 
> However I would be reluctant to use peptides for longer time, like lifetime, read some studies on effect of GH on rats life. But for me it is ok to use them now, for a time being, to heal and improve my life. Better than having few surgeries.
> 
> In severe case I would look at Orthokine, this is procedure using stem cells that is supposed to stop inflammatory process in joints, quite expensive but this - price - may not matter from long term point of view.


these studies you read on GH and rats was this using synthetic GH??


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe ipam/mod-grf before bed...an anti ageing dose

Silicon....something like Biosil

Animal flex

Cissus

Omega 3

Stuff like this might help a bit.....no guarantee's though.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> these studies you read on GH and rats was this using synthetic GH??


Both. I talked about hgh use with my doctor, he said studies in rats showed something like 70% increase in liver cancer. I did not believe him, previously he said 10%. I did not find this studies, and rats are more cancer prone than humans. Also they don't get like annual screenings, are not wise enough to say - "no, my dad has cancer so I will not use it." 

I found studies on short kids takins synthetic HGH, studies on their health over the years showed more colon cancer in both GH deficit kids and short ones but not GH deficit. Yet this increase was not high enough to stop this treatment. Unfortunately percents were not given, only number of occurrences I think. I will try to find these studies again tomorrow, and link them.

Another study, on rats, was also interesting to me. One group of rats was made producing much less GH than normal control group, by some brain injury/defect. Normal/control group had shorter life, much higher cancer occurrence than GH deficit one. On the other hand GH deficit rats lived longer, but they were mentally retarted and suffered from arthritis. So the outcome was that GH itself may shorten life but give it more quality. probably nothing new.

So for me it is just personal choice. I am not going to use peptides for like 20 years, but for few years yes, just enough to heal and go back to shape. But I also eat a lot of red meat I am not going to stop it, although it is supposed to increase igf1 levels, induce cancer etc etc. Personal choice. Sorry for prolonged answer.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

aqualung said:


> what was/is your schedule/dosage for the peptides ?


I was pinning ghrp2 +modgrf 5-6 times a day, every 3 hours, at saturation dose. But developed several insomnia. After a month break I started with ipamorelin, saturation dose + modgrf half saturation dose. I think my insomnia is more due to mod grf. Over weeks I increased number of pins up to 5 daily, the last one at least 2 h before sleep. I cannot have peptides before sleep, and boom dosing is not for me Ghrp2 was more efficient looking at fat loss, muscles etc so probably "inside"also.

I prepar one syringe with mixed peptides for the whole day, so they might be slightly degraded at the end, but it is much more convenient for me and spend less on syringes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ghoosst said:


> Both. I talked about hgh use with my doctor, he said studies in rats showed something like 70% increase in liver cancer. I did not believe him, previously he said 10%. I did not find this studies, and rats are more cancer prone than humans. Also they don't get like annual screenings, are not wise enough to say - "no, my dad has cancer so I will not use it."
> 
> I found studies on short kids takins synthetic HGH, studies on their health over the years showed more colon cancer in both GH deficit kids and short ones but not GH deficit. Yet this increase was not high enough to stop this treatment. Unfortunately percents were not given, only number of occurrences I think. I will try to find these studies again tomorrow, and link them.
> 
> ...


no need to say sorry buddy long answers are good.....

my issue with these studies are they are mostly done on rats and results do change in humans......also they use synthetic GH and peptides are very different even down to the GH they release, but i understand your opinion on the IGF and cancer issue although i disagree.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ghoosst said:


> I was pinning ghrp2 +modgrf 5-6 times a day, every 3 hours, at saturation dose. But developed several insomnia. After a month break I started with ipamorelin, saturation dose + modgrf half saturation dose. I think my insomnia is more due to mod grf. Over weeks I increased number of pins up to 5 daily, the last one at least 2 h before sleep. I cannot have peptides before sleep, and boom dosing is not for me Ghrp2 was more efficient looking at fat loss, muscles etc so probably "inside"also.
> 
> I prepar one syringe with mixed peptides for the whole day, so they might be slightly degraded at the end, but it is much more convenient for me and spend less on syringes.


wow thats some protocol 5-6 x a day takes a lot of time up......

the insomnia was probably down to the GHRP-2 and the fact it raises Cortisol also saturation dose is slightly less so you was probably taking more than needed if you was taking 1mcg per kg.

one syringe with all the doses of peptides in for the whole day?? so how did you dose saturation dose, there would be no way to do that if you mixed both peptides together?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

bloody hell, that protocol would make it expensive to run , @Pscarb - would you say 1 saturation dose of ghrp 2 is equal to roughly 2iu of GH ? or is the release non specific (person dependant) - i know ive spoken about money a few times in this thread but (tho im sure most will agree) -when we start going into £100's of pounds people start looking at prices


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

Good old fashioned fish oil is the step I take. Just hoping for the best really, I think a lot of it is hereditary. Lifting big weights often can't be good for the joints, but it's the path we chose!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aqualung said:


> bloody hell, that protocol would make it expensive to run , @Pscarb - would you say 1 saturation dose of ghrp 2 is equal to roughly 2iu of GH ? or is the release non specific (person dependant) - i know ive spoken about money a few times in this thread but (tho im sure most will agree) -when we start going into £100's of pounds people start looking at prices


if you are using clinical grade peptides (cheap peptides are not clinical grade no matter what the source says) then saturation dose of Mod GRF and GHRP would give an approx iu amount of 1.13iu


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> if you are using clinical grade peptides (cheap peptides are not clinical grade no matter what the source says) then saturation dose of Mod GRF and GHRP would give an approx iu amount of 1.13iu


cheers mate that just the info i was looking for , it looks like synthetic GH is cheaper to run (provided you can find a good source) than peptides if you are wanting 2-4 iu's per day and to not turn yourself into a pincushion.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aqualung said:


> cheers mate that just the info i was looking for , it looks like synthetic GH is cheaper to run (provided you can find a good source) than peptides if you are wanting 2-4 iu's per day and to not turn yourself into a pincushion.


it is if you choose generic or chinese......but thats not as reliable as many are finding out......

the cost is not so attractive if we are talking Pharma GH (Genuine).....


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Devils Claw is another natty anti inflam. I use this for my tendons on my knees, found it much better than Cissus. Something worth looking into.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Bee stings are remarkably effective.

Bee keepers almost never suffer from rheumatoid arthritis, because they occasionally get stung, and bee venom seems to have a very powerful effect.

It's not just folk-wisdom woo either, it's been backed up with proper studies

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18807725


----------

